# Zucchini?



## CharlieD (Dec 2, 2015)

I cooked for a branch last Sunday. Made pancakes, potato latkes and zucchini latkes. I have probably good 4 pounds of shredded zucchini left. 

Looking for advice what to do with it.


----------



## creative (Dec 2, 2015)

- Added to a minestrone (perhaps might require chopping up smaller)

- added to a tomato sauce for a pasta dish, e.g. for spaghetti

- saute some sliced onions and add it i.e. stir fried as a side dish


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 2, 2015)

Craig makes a layered casserole with sliced zucchini using S and P, dots of butter and crushed Ritz crackers, then bake at 375 until soft, 30 mins to an hour depending on size of dish.  He uses yellow squash too but it could be made with either/or.  Not sure how it would work with shredded zucchini though.  

You could always make zucchini bread/muffins.  Just find a recipe that sounds good to you unless somebody has one they really like.  They should freeze well too as I know the banana bread I make does.  

My girlfriend puts shredded zucchini in spaghetti sauce, chocolate cakes, anything that will hide it like gravy dishes where you can use an immersion blender, makes a good thickener too.  She has a son with cystic fibrosis who doesn't like veges, as well as his Dad.  They never know it's there.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 2, 2015)

Zucchini bread and zucchini muffins are wonderful.  And, since the holidays are just ahead, a loaf of zucchini bread or a tray of muffins make super gifts.

Also, Charlie, you can freeze shredded zucchini in 2-cup portions, which is pretty close to what most bread and muffin recipes call for.  I've discovered that it's actually better after having been frozen.  Has to be drained a bit but it seems to produce a moister end product.

I learned about freezing shredded zucchini a few years ago when our garden produced far faster than we could stay ahead of it.  Had to do something with it after we ran out of friends and family who would take it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2015)

Zucchini is so neutral, I'd throw it into everything: soups, casseroles, lasagna, breads, cookies, cakes, pancakes.  Squeeze dry before you use it.

And I agree, it freezes nicely.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 2, 2015)

I think freezing might be the thing to do. I am so wiped(SP?) after the branch, I don't even want to step in the kitchen.

Thank you everybody.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 2, 2015)

yes, lift it out of the container it's now in and drain it.  Freeze in usable / recipe size freezer bags.

I third it for zucchini bread, zucchini cake or muffins  and chocolate zucchini ones too. 

Goes good in any casserole and toss to cook along with ground meat and onions, like if you make tacos.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2015)

Ooohhh, Zucchini Gratin? 
I can't wait to have a garden again!!!


----------



## emilyjohnson (Jun 23, 2016)

You could make muffins with them! I absolutely love baking with zucchini.


----------



## Wrinkley (Aug 13, 2016)

Zucchini brownies are very good.  So is zucchini pie--a savory quiche dish found on allrecipes.  And I make it into apple pie filling and use it for breakfast with oatmeal or granola or mix it with yogurt.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 14, 2016)

Julia child recipe

I'm making it tonight

Salt it and put in a colander to drain.  Press the moisture out with paper towels.

Fry up some bacon.  Remove bacon and crumble and set aside.  

Cook sliced or diced onions in bacon grease.

When onions are very soft, throw in the zucchini at pretty high heat and sort of stir fry it.  It will cook in about 2 min.

Add crumbled bacon at the end and serve.

I have 10 year olds eating it like crazy and asking for the recipe!

Charlie:  be a use I'm not sure if you do the bacon thing.... Just onions and olive oil works too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Julia child recipe
> 
> I'm making it tonight
> 
> ...



Red bell peppers are nice in this, too, and add some more color.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Julia child recipe
> 
> I'm making it tonight
> 
> ...



Jenny, do you shred the zucchini or? This sounds really good!


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 18, 2016)

Fake cheese cake made with zucchini, a favorite here.  Shall I dig up the recipe?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's two recipes that I shared with my vegetarian friend, she loves them!

Best Zucchini “Meatballs” - How To Make Zucchini “Meatballs”

Zucchini Noodles with Creamy Avocado Pesto - Eat Yourself Skinny


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> I cooked for a branch last Sunday. Made pancakes, potato latkes and zucchini latkes. I have probably good 4 pounds of shredded zucchini left.
> 
> Looking for advice what to do with it.


Butter a shallow ovenproof dish, layer courgettes and cheese (I use cheddar, you take your pick) and crushed garlic if liked. Scatter home-made or Panco bread crumbs (mixed with some finely grated parmesan if you like) and cook in a medium oven until cooked through and toasty on top. .

Makes a good supper dish (or side dish with grilled meat - yes, I know that doesn't go for you, Charlie)

I found the recipe in an old book of my grandmother's dating from the 1930s. I haven't tried freezing it.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 25, 2016)

The one thing I'll say about zucchini is that you have to be careful not to overcook it.  It goes from just right to mush in about 15 seconds when steaming or grilling, or even when simmering in a sauce (in a sauce I'll usually add it about 5 minutes before turning off the heat).  I like it with still a little "bite" to it, so I try to monitor it carefully and take it off the heat just before it's where I want to serve it.


----------



## di reston (Aug 25, 2016)

Carmela's Frittata

The ingredients are as they are because I watched Carmela make it and she never weighed anything, it was all done by eyeball!

4 oz fresh breadcrumbs (in Italy bread is never wasted, in one way or the other, bread always gets used up)
3 - 4 eggs
A handful of grated parmesan
Garlic, finely chopped, to taste
About 4 - 5 oz chopped onion
About 6 - 7 oz chopped or sliced zucchini
good quality EVOO, to cover the bottom of the pan.

Salt and pepper

This is a bit like a pancake, but no milk or flour.

Have your pan heated to a medium heat, add the oil, add the chopped onions, then the rosemary, then the breadcrumbs, salt and pepper, garlic, courgettes, beaten eggs, allow to firm up and then, finally, the Parmesan. Put the frittata under the grill to brown and then serve. Serve in wedges.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast  Oscar Wilde


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 26, 2016)

Okay, so what the heck are "courgettes"?  Is that just slices of zucchini?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep, courgettes are British for zucchini.

Nice recipe, di.  Thanks!


----------



## di reston (Aug 26, 2016)

"courgette" is, in fact, the French word for "zucchini", and there are many, many French culinary words used in recipes and culinary techniques and ingredients - but you already know that!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 26, 2016)

You're right, di, French.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 27, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Okay, so what the heck are "courgettes"?  Is that just slices of zucchini?


Sorry, I got carried away. We call 'em courgettes like the French- dunno why. I first came across them in the writings of Elizabeth David and then in our local greengrocers who also called them by the "c" word.

in any case, enough with the nit-picking.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow......Charlie ........I'm jealous.........wished that I had that problem as I love summer squash/courgettes.......how about including them in any of the Russian meat pirogues......excuse the spellings...that is, shredded......certainly would add to the vegetable/vitamin levels.......and then for this Texas gal, a few shakes of tabasco.........got to have zest..........


----------

